# Epidurals - anyone who has had one, please, adivce? :)



## ameeann

I was just wanting to know, with an epidural, do you still feel the urge to push?

I know you can get low dose epidural's that let you feel the contractions but not the pain . . . 

I want the pain relief, but I still want the urge to push!


any previous experiences/ advice would be great!



p.s you should know, I'm wanting the epidural as late in the labour as possible! :)


----------



## LostAndAlone

i had one with both my kids and although i couldnt feel when to push, the midwife told me and i managed to push both of them no problem without needing the use of forceps or anything. As long as you push when told and push down as tho you are going to the loo then you should be fine, the pain relief side is great! x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

In the beginning the midwife or DH told me when to push - was quite nice for DH actually as he felt useful lol.

But towards the end I felt pressure and knew when to push for myself. I don't know if it was because t was wearing off or because baby was on his way out but it was good feeling I knew when to do it X

PS - despite my positive experience I'm still hoping to go epi free this time, but if I need it I'll be having it x


----------



## ameeann

thanks ladies!

yeh I'm keeping an open mind about pain relief, I'm not going to put myself through too much if I can't handle it though! I just want to know what my options are and all the ups and downs of them!


----------



## aliss

I had one about 20 hours into my labour. It impaired my ability to push and was a disaster as my son had dystocia.

There are a few options if you want one but want to push (and IMO all women should feel to push because I've seen the consequences of when you can't!)

1. An epidural that will wear off by pushing time (this can be hard to estimate)
2. An epidural that is controlled by a trigger gun (available at some hospitals) so you can lower the dosage yourself
3. A walking epidural (again, some hospitals, not all)


----------



## ameeann

aliss said:


> I had one about 20 hours into my labour. It impaired my ability to push and was a disaster as my son had dystocia.
> 
> There are a few options if you want one but want to push (and IMO all women should feel to push because I've seen the consequences of when you can't!)
> 
> 1. An epidural that will wear off by pushing time (this can be hard to estimate)
> 2. An epidural that is controlled by a trigger gun (available at some hospitals) so you can lower the dosage yourself
> 3. A walking epidural (again, some hospitals, not all)

how dilated were you hun?

is there something like a low dosage one you can get? it numbs you from the pain but you can still feel contractions?


----------



## aliss

I have no idea, I had an abdominal muscle tear so I was passing out from the pain so they wanted me to get one for that, if I had to guess I'd say I was around 5-6cm

The "trigger gun" allows you "X" number of dosages per hour (it's been 2 years, I can't remember the amount) up to a max dosage, so if you get that, you can get partially numb. I was completely numb at the time of pushing for the begining, I pushed 4 hours so it had worn off by then


----------



## ameeann

ah okay, thank you :)


----------



## Cordelia Lynn

I got an epidural with my first baby and I regret it soooo much. (yes, it took the pain away which was awesome!) but it prevented me from standing or squatting and therefore, due to the shape of my pelvis, I was not able to push the baby out. :( The pelvis can widen up to 30% during labor, but not if you're laying on your back. Therefore, I ended up with a c-section.
My advice would be: either get a walking epidural where you can still move around during labor...or don't get one at all.

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## aliss

Cordelia Lynn said:


> I got an epidural with my first baby and I regret it soooo much. (yes, it took the pain away which was awesome!) but it prevented me from standing or squatting and therefore, due to the shape of my pelvis, I was not able to push the baby out. :( The pelvis can widen up to 30% during labor, but not if you're laying on your back. Therefore, I ended up with a c-section.
> My advice would be: either get a walking epidural where you can still move around during labor...or don't get one at all.
> 
> Good luck to you!!!

I'm so sorry hunny!! I didn't get the C-section but they broke my son's collarbone to pull him out when he was trapped. It's scary how much these interventions really can just lead to worse things.


----------



## ameeann

unfortunately they don't offer a walking epidural at my hospital but surely if I wait 'til I'm 8/9 cm like my friend did, then it would have widened enough by then?
or am I being completely dumb? haha sorry FTM and not sure of the "process"


----------



## Cordelia Lynn

Don't feel dumb!

An epidural will not prevent you from dilating all the way.
But that's different from "fitting" through the birth canal...which can't actually widen until the baby is passing through it. The baby "pushes" it out (widens it) as it passes. (but not if you're laying on your back.)

So, to re-cap: First your cervix dilates completely - then your baby exits through the birth canal. The exiting through the birth canal is the part that would be affected by getting an epidural/laying on your back. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't know if you can get an epi that far along in the process as it takes a bit to fully feel the effects anyway?

I love love LOVED my epidural, and this was 2 days ago so its very fresh in my mind. I did not feel the urge to push but I also had a bigger than average dose because my contractions were so close together that I wasn't getting recovery time and losing strength. But the nurse will tell you when you're having a contraction and a good nurse will have you put your hands on your belly so you can feel when you're having one yourself. 

I definitely do not regret getting an epidural for anything.


----------



## ameeann

Cordelia Lynn said:


> Don't feel dumb!
> 
> An epidural will not prevent you from dilating all the way.
> But that's different from "fitting" through the birth canal...which can't actually widen until the baby is passing through it. The baby "pushes" it out (widens it) as it passes. (but not if you're laying on your back.)
> 
> So, to re-cap: First your cervix dilates completely - then your baby exits through the birth canal. The exiting through the birth canal is the part that would be affected by getting an epidural/laying on your back.
> 
> Good luck!!!

righhttt! okay, thanks I get you now, so this is why epidurals have a higher chance of leading to an assisted delivery! thank you :D



and wow, 2 days ago!! pretty fresh in your mind! hehe

you can have an epidural up to 8cm, if the surgeon is available, no you won't get the full effects of the epidural, just minor effect's it makes it bearable if you get me?



but saying all this, both my mother and my grandmother go from 6cm dilation to 10 in 20 minutes, and both have been labelled without having a final stage of labour!! lol
so I might not get the option if I leave it that late! haha

the hospital I'm having our baby at, tends to only let you birth on your back anyway . . . which is a bit worrying! lol


----------



## jem77

I got an epidural at 9 cm. and I felt everything. I knew when i needed to push, it just took the edge off a bit. I guess it was a bit late to get it, but when I got to the hospital at midnight I was 6 cm, the Dr. Arrived about 1/2 hour later and I was 8.5 cm. I got the epidural shortly that. I think next time I will go to the hospital sooner.


----------



## ameeann

jem77 said:


> I got an epidural at 9 cm. and I felt everything. I knew when i needed to push, it just took the edge off a bit. I guess it was a bit late to get it, but when I got to the hospital at midnight I was 6 cm, the Dr. Arrived about 1/2 hour later and I was 8.5 cm. I got the epidural shortly that. I think next time I will go to the hospital sooner.


another question, did you get cut? or tear? I genuinely am sickened at the thought of it, I know if it has to be done then it has to be done, but thats the part I'm most anxious about, with having the epidural, did it take away the feeling of stitches etc?

thanks


----------



## aliss

I had an episiotomy by the time the epidural completely wore off and let me say, I really did NOT feel it at all (in fact when she brought out the scissors, I told her to 'bring it on!', lol). Even if you were not numb, they would use a local anesthetic doing stitches, just like at the dentist. You will probably be holding your baby at that moment and it won't even cross your mind.


----------



## Coco14

I really didn't want an epidural but had a very difficult birth and ended up with a c-sec. I felt the urge to push, very strong! without the pain :)


----------



## Kage76

the overwhelming urge to push?... no

but i could feel the pressure of my contractions- so i knew when i had to push- we managed ok :D


----------



## Kage76

ameeann said:


> jem77 said:
> 
> 
> I got an epidural at 9 cm. and I felt everything. I knew when i needed to push, it just took the edge off a bit. I guess it was a bit late to get it, but when I got to the hospital at midnight I was 6 cm, the Dr. Arrived about 1/2 hour later and I was 8.5 cm. I got the epidural shortly that. I think next time I will go to the hospital sooner.
> 
> 
> another question, did you get cut? or tear? I genuinely am sickened at the thought of it, I know if it has to be done then it has to be done, but thats the part I'm most anxious about, with having the epidural, did it take away the feeling of stitches etc?
> 
> thanksClick to expand...

I had a slight tear- and in all honesty the epi was wearing off so i could feel the stitches going in - but I was totally focused on my baby and the pure elation of having given birth and holding her for the first time. He could have done anything down there and i would have been like "sure whatever do what you want!" 

If the epidural is working 100% you shouldn't be able to feel a thing.


----------



## jem77

ameeann said:


> jem77 said:
> 
> 
> I got an epidural at 9 cm. and I felt everything. I knew when i needed to push, it just took the edge off a bit. I guess it was a bit late to get it, but when I got to the hospital at midnight I was 6 cm, the Dr. Arrived about 1/2 hour later and I was 8.5 cm. I got the epidural shortly that. I think next time I will go to the hospital sooner.
> 
> 
> another question, did you get cut? or tear? I genuinely am sickened at the thought of it, I know if it has to be done then it has to be done, but thats the part I'm most anxious about, with having the epidural, did it take away the feeling of stitches etc?
> 
> thanksClick to expand...

Yes, I did get cut. The Dr. gave me a shot to numb the area before cutting. I did not feel a thing when he was cutting or sewing. I actually could not feel that area for hours!


----------



## alette

I LOVED my epidural. It was the best thing that could have happened. It let me have a very relaxed, easy labor. I was induced (but already 4cm when I arrived) and got the epidural almost right away. It took 12 hours from the time I arrived at the hospital to the time I was holding the baby, and honestly the time FLEW by. 

I had the one with the button to push for extra meds when you wanted it. I didn't feel any pain after they got it working, only pressure during the pushing stage. I never felt any urge to push, but I could tell when I was having a contraction (because my tummy would go hard like with BH) and the nurse would have me push 3x for 10 seconds each time I had one. Baby was out in just a few pushes. 

I also had a 2nd degree tear (didn't feel it), but it was very small and didn't cause me any added discomfort that I'm aware of.. I was swelled up down there for 2 or 3 days and then I was fine. I didn't feel the stitches going in either, but I still had the epidural going so... 

The epidural wore off after an hour or so, but I didn't get up right away as I was too busy oogling the baby and calling people to let them know she'd arrived.


----------



## ameeann

okay, thank you ladies!

I'm really taking all your stories in to this consideration, thanks, you've all been so helpful!! :D


----------



## NaturalMomma

Not normally. I didn't feel any urge to push. I actually felt like I missed a lot with his birth, and having a nurse tell you to push isn't the same of feeling it. With ds2 I had no pain meds, the pain wasn't really pain more of just being intense, and the urge was incredible. Good luck!


----------



## KendraNoell

I had a 2nd degree tear because baby came out too fast. Originally they thought about an episiotomy but then the baby had came up over the lip in my cervix so we thought it would be fine. Mine has caused me a lot of problems... I ended up in a catheter for 2 of the 3 days I was in there because the swelling from birth and from the tear pushed into my urethra and I couldn't pee, I had the urge but nothing would come out. Even if you have a graze during labor and not a tear it still will probably hurt to pee for a while.


----------



## dani_tinks

I couldnt feel when to push, but I was very tired and confused. Mine was an induction though so an epi was kindof very much needed, the pain was just so much. 
I did tear, about a 2nd degree tear (he was just over 9lb so not surprising) and had a few grazes but it healed very quickly. 
If I ever have another baby i'd want the most natural birth as possible, aslong as I go into labour by myself that is ;)


----------



## jenniferttc1

I had one, and it was the most amazing thing ever invented!!!!! 
I was induced and could not handle the pain any longer after 3 hours, so I got it, and thank god cause I finally got some sleep that I had not had in 48 hours of anticipation of giving birth. My labor was 18 hours, no way could I have lasted 18 hours of labor that was at the pain and contraction time as a women in full blown labor at 7-10cm. :haha: 
But I didn't feel the needle hardly go in, thats what I was afraid of, but labor pains made that needle seem like nothing. 
Pushing stage, it started wearing off before that came along thanks to long labor. I could feel the urge and everything happening, hell I could move my own legs and get up and walk 30 mins after having him and went to pee. I rememeber the doctor making me wait an hour before pushing to get him coming out on his own, and 40 mins later I said they better get someone in there NOW. 20 minutes later I pushed him out and I felt everything, and could control.
Waiting to late for epidural will actaully probably make you NOT be able to feel and control. Getting it earlier it will wear off mostly and it only hurts a little bit, and you can feel it. 
I had a friend that got her epidural later and labor went fast for her compared to mine and she had a cathader in for 24 hours still, and couldnt walk or move her legs, and didnt know if she was really pushing or not. 
I had a first degree tear. Doctor said it was just a tiny tear and didnt need stitches but did it for "cosmetic" reasons. I like to think I got so lucky cause I could still control and feel.


----------



## KendraNoell

I have to agree about the pain of the epi needle or anything like that. At that point I was so happy to have pain relief coming that I didn't think the needle could hurt any worse as the contractions I was having while the needle was going in. Having to sit perfectly still through a contraction and focusing on your breathing is nearly impossible (at least for me). I have very low pain tolerance though. I think I would consider all options for your labor and then make decisions as you go, especially if its your first because you don't know how your body will handle it all until it happens.


----------



## ameeann

yep! thats exactly what I'm going to do, completely educate myself on all methods of pain relief and see how I feel on the day!

thanks ladies! xxx


----------



## stardust599

Have faith in yourself - you can do it without an epi.

Do you know that in North Cumbria and Dumfries and Galloway (so both very close to you!) they don't offer an epidural at all under any circumstances! So lots of women manage without. It is a major intervention and carries lots of increased risk to baby.

Have a read on some natural birthing and natural pain relief methods and see how you feel  Do you want some links? xx


----------



## ameeann

it's not that I don't have faith in myself, I'm just sensible, I want to do as much research into things as possible in case I find myself in the situation where I can't cope, then at least I can make an educated decision!
and to be honest, it's not the labour I'm worried about, contractions or anything, it's being cut! I have a majoorrr phobia of being cut/ stitched! I know people say they numb you etc but I don't want to even feel a needle down there, my reasoning is, why make myself more anxious about something that isn't even THAT major!

the risk's for the baby are seriously reduced the later you have the epidural, hence me wanting to wait! lol
I would rather have a c section than the baby have to have a forceps delivery! :(
and oh really? wow! lol they do at my hospital which is good! lol

and yes please :) I would like to look over some if you don't mind?

thanks :D


----------



## DrDave

ameeann,

Full Disclosure: I am an anesthesiologist, and I place labor epidurals as part of my medical practice when women request them. Some will see this as valuable experience on this subject. Others will see it as an unforgivable bias.

First off, the decision to have an epidural is entirely up to you (not the doctors, and not the people you think may judge you). My hope is that your decision is based on accurate information.

And please don't let anyone make you feel guilty about wanting to relieve pain. Labor pain is as variable as us humans; your experience/ pain level may not be the same as other women (it may even vary with subsequent pregnancies). Your anesthesiologist needs to be your resource.

Low dose epidurals (aka walking epidurals) do a good job of relieving much of the labor pain, with minimal muscle weakness so that you can push when the time comes. Many hospitals employ a PCEA (Patient Controlled Epidural Analgesia) system. This is the "trigger" that some have referred to. Typically, your MD will connect this medicine pump to your epidural catheter. The pump is set to deliver an amount of medicine continuously, a sort of minimum effective dose. Everyone is different though. So you are given a "trigger" button to push should you need more medicine. This is programmed so that you can not overdose. This also allows women to be more in-control of their pain relief.

I am so sorry for the women on this forum that had to experience a scary shoulder dystocia. That can be one of the most horrible things to experience, especially as a new mother. But that is very unlikely related to the epidural. It has more to do with the size of the baby (many factors can affect this) in relation to the size of the mom's pelvis.

Good luck to you with your pregnancy, labor, and delivery. My hope is that you have a healthy baby that is a wonderful addition to your family. And that you have the best experience possible in the process.

My advice is that you write down somewhere every question you have about epidurals from here on out. Take this list with you to the hospital and don't hesitate to ask your anesthesiologist all your questions. And if I see any more of your questions here, I will do my best to answer. :)

Dr Dave


----------



## KendraNoell

Your information is truly valuable, Dr Dave!


----------



## ameeann

thank you!!! I really appreciate it!
It does help to have someone of the profession to speak to about it and their opinion on it!

I think if I need anything it will be a low dosage epidural, but they don't offer the epidural to dose yourself at my hospital as it hasnt been practised enough!
lets hope they offer a low dose one though!

thank you again!


----------



## aliss

Dr Dave,

Epidurals do not 'cause' dystocia but being impaired by an epidural can make it impossible for a woman to do physical maneuvers herself to relieve the baby (ie getting on her all 4's). I experienced this first hand, I was unable to do these due to the epidural and therefore the broken collarbone remedy was performed.

I can't help but wish I had been able to do more, and the fracture may not have been needed, therefore preventing a traumatic breastfeeding experience not to mention constant pain in my newborn.


----------



## KendraNoell

I learned in my birthing classes that having the epi obviously comes with limited labor positions. I knew that by getting it I would have to stay on my back, but that's the risks you have to choose. Crazy things happen at birth no matter WHAT method you choose, that's just the general risks of childbirth. With that said I think honest accounts of labor is important to know and I appreciate both sides of the argument, and I think having an anesthesiologist on here telling his version of the story provides the OP with both sides and that's why I said its valuable.


----------



## ameeann

KendraNoell said:


> I learned in my birthing classes that having the epi obviously comes with limited labor positions. I knew that by getting it I would have to stay on my back, but that's the risks you have to choose. Crazy things happen at birth no matter WHAT method you choose, that's just the general risks of childbirth. With that said I think honest accounts of labor is important to know and I appreciate both sides of the argument, and I think having an anesthesiologist on here telling his version of the story provides the OP with both sides and that's why I said its valuable.

I completely agree, I want to know the good and the bad sides of all pain relief, so I can make an informed decision when it come's to it!

I really do appreciate everyone taking their time to let me know of their experience!
What work's for one, doesn't always work for others :)


----------



## DrDave

Aliss,

In no way do I want to minimize your traumatic experience. As I said earlier, a shoulder dystocia is incredibly scary (even for the health care team) because we know that baby's well being, and even life, is in peril. And yes, having an epidural could prevent you from optimally getting into certain positions.

However, let's think about this gruesome scenario a little bit. Your obstetrician does not take breaking a baby's collarbone lightly, right? What I'm trying to say, that baby's life is in danger for the OB to resort to breaking a collarbone to pull them out.

What do you think happens if they still can't pull the baby out, even with the broken collarbone? We don't like to think about this stuff, but unfortunately, it sometimes happens. The OB probably performed an episiotomy by now, which is a surgical incision trying to give the baby a greater opening to come out. If the baby still can't come out, they sometimes have to push the baby back in and go to an emergency C/S. 

For both an episiotomy (painful surgical incision down there) and especially an emergency C/S, having an epidural in place can be hugely beneficial. With no epidural, you would have to have general anesthesia for your C/S (there simply wouldn't be enough time for an epidural or spinal). And although general anesthesia is still safe, it is about 10 times riskier in the pregnant patient. And now you will be "asleep", and no family member will be present for the birth.

So I guess what I'm saying is that if someone told me beforehand that my wife would have to experience a shoulder dystocia in the birth of our child (Lord I hope this never happens), I would insist (and I don't use this word lightly) that she get an epidural (assuming that there were no medical contraindications for her).

So Aliss, if you didn't have the epidural, it is unlikely that your child would have been born without the broken collarbone. And if things had gotten worse, the epidural could have been very beneficial to have in place. I think you actually made a good decision, and shouldn't feel guilty about it.

I hope your child is doing well and not suffering any long-term effects from that difficult birth.

Dr. Dave


----------



## Guppy051708

I know you are inquiring about epidural use and information pertaining to that, but i noticed in a few of your post that you are more worried about tearing/getting cut...have you considered a water birth? The water is like natures epidural. (nothing wrong with getting a regular epi, but just wanted to point this out as another option) Water birth is fab but as it relates to tearing, it does a great job at preventing tears because it softens the tissue up. 
I would implore you to read up on how to prevent tearing, especially if that is your greatest fear. There are a plethora of things you can do to prevent tearing (though its not guaranteed to work,most cases it does). for example, you can have your care provider do perinal massage, apply hot compresses, use the water, use oils, etc.


----------



## hardworknmama

I could feel the need to push with my second but not my first.


----------



## KendraNoell

only issue with water birth is if baby's heartbeat is concerning in any way they won't let you. originally i was told i could labor in the bath and they nixed that because baby's heartbeat was irregular. so i went to pain meds because i had no way to relax my body.


----------



## ameeann

hmm yeh I'm not sure about water births for me tbh, I understand the appeal, but I panic easily, so if they say you can't have the baby in the water and it's too late for an epi, I know I'll panic! (if I feel I need the meds lol)
I am looking in to them though, as I said I like to educate myself! haha


----------



## KendraNoell

And you may not want to birth in the water but they suggested it when I was in labor because it relaxes your muscles and apparently takes the edge off while you're having contractions. Never got to experience it though :(


----------



## x__amour

I did not have the opportunity to have a vaginal birth but I know you can push with an epidural!


----------



## lovelylisa84

I did not feel the urge to push. You dont feel anything but I did feel pressure of my son because he was sunny side up and they had to move him around. 
Last L&D when I was a surrogate, I had no epidrual...actually it didnt work (long story)
but I felt the immediate need to push...it was weird...i told the nurse "im pushing" 
she was like no wait! hahahaa but i couldnt stop it..my body was doing it on its own or something.


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

This was so informative. I would like to know all my options too. I am looking into Hypnobirth to try and avoid an epi- it doesn't promise a pain free brith but it helps you to feel relaxed and in control, and tap into your body's own pain relief a bit better. If I can avoid a risk, I will. But of course nothing always goes to plan...so I want to know about epi's too. I will likely have a large baby so might not have a choice!


----------



## singers_love

I had one today, (literally!) I had a mobile epi which meant i could feel my legs, and the midwife actually told me to puff on gass and air so I wouldnt push!!! I definatley had the urge to push when the time came, and if Im honest I would not have been able not to!


----------



## luz

By the time i was ready to push my epidural was kind of wearing off a bit. I didn't feel the urge to push but could feel pressure, and his head sitting really low in my pelvis. The nurse told me when to push and i had him out in 3 contractions!


----------



## lovelylisa84

hapi2bhealthy said:


> This was so informative. I would like to know all my options too. I am looking into Hypnobirth to try and avoid an epi- it doesn't promise a pain free brith but it helps you to feel relaxed and in control, and tap into your body's own pain relief a bit better. If I can avoid a risk, I will. But of course nothing always goes to plan...so I want to know about epi's too. I will likely have a large baby so might not have a choice!

I found it helpful to concentrate on things like random objects in the room and practice breathing correctly...it helped. :) good luck.


----------



## lolalei3

Great thread guys, very helpful as these were all the questions i wanted to ask too! :thumbup: 
Is it possible to have a low dose epi then get in the bath?


----------



## ameeann

my hospital will only let you in the water before any meds, are you wanting to birth in the pool?


----------



## KendraNoell

as far as I know NO because its a liability. an epi blocks all ability to control your legs.


----------



## Guppy051708

Here u cant do any type of water w an epi.
If you have narcotics, you can get into the water but make u wait a few hours for it to wear off so theres no liability.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I had the mobile epidural which was great. Took away the pain, but without the need for a catheter and you didn't have to stay on your back/sat down through labour either. I felt my contractions, but they didn't hurt it was strange! And I knew when I needed to push :)


----------



## ameeann

typical, my hospital doesn't offer a mobile epidural, stupid hospital are about 10 years behind everyone else :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww that's a shame :(


----------



## kimberleyrobx

EPIDURAL IS THE BEST THING EVER! i was in labour 12 hours before i had my epidural, sadly it ended in emergency c-section after 24 hours but my experience with epidural was epic! totally recommend x


----------



## AimeeM

My first epi was topped up too late and I could not push at all, it was horrible. With my next two the epi was done perfect as it should have been done although it only took on one side with my second son (who did have shoulder dystocia too but we think was caused by a too quick descent down the birth canal in the wrong position, not the epi) It numbed the contractions then wore off just before it was time to push so I felt with both of them the pushing stage. I think it is an excellent form of pain relief if it is done right. No catheter for the second two either and I could totally feel my legs the whole time. My midwife actually said when it is done right all it does is numb the uterus/contractions. I still think on my first they overdosed me, I couldn't feel my legs 8 hours later.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I loved my epidural, it worked instantly after having it in! the only thing i didnt like about it is that i ballooned up, swelling everywhere and it made my whole body itchy! although my epidural only worked for half an hour... every half hour i would press a button and more of it was put in me, i could still move my legs but didnt feel contractions, which was amazing! they wouldnt let me walk around though:/ x


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

I could still feel & move my legs. It just took the edge off of the contractions. I managed 6 hours of induced labour until I needed the epidural. No amount of pain relief takes the pressure away and the urge to push. So having it won't stop your ability to push


----------



## tallrach

I got mine at 8 cm and couldn't feel a thing after that. No urge to push or anything. I couldn't feel or move my legs either, it took hours for the feeling to come back in one of them. I did end up with a forceps delivery due to fetal distress, he was back to back and trying to come out with his hand up on his head, I had been pushing for 1 hour 30 mins. Not sure if the epi contributed to the forceps but wouldn't have fancied having the forceps without an epi!


----------



## KendraNoell

The person that said no amount of epi will make you lose the urge to push- sorry but not true. I had pressure but I did not have the urge to push and had to be instructed on when to push by watching my contractions on the monitor.


----------



## aliss

ClaudiasMummy said:


> No amount of pain relief takes the pressure away and the urge to push. So having it won't stop your ability to push

NO!!! Absolutely not true, sorry. You obviously had a walking epi or low dose, but lots of epidurals completely paralyze you.


----------



## Betheney

aliss said:


> ClaudiasMummy said:
> 
> 
> No amount of pain relief takes the pressure away and the urge to push. So having it won't stop your ability to push
> 
> NO!!! Absolutely not true, sorry. You obviously had a walking epi or low dose, but lots of epidurals completely paralyze you.Click to expand...

A question slightly still related to this part of an epi, while i have heard that yes you can sometimes have them rather high and feel absolutely nothing at all. I also heard that no matter what you will still feel the ring of fire... is this true? just out of curiosity.

I just want to add that i DIDN'T have and epi but i never ever got the urge to push, i think she was halfway down the canal when they realised i was so far along and i was so delirious from pain i had no idea, they started yelliing "DON'T PUSH, DON'T PUSH, DON'T PUSH" and i was like "who's pushing?" I never got that urge to push at all. She was also pushed out in just 20 minutes so i was well and truly ready to start pushing but i never got the urge.

Also Aliss i don't know if it was this thread or another one but i saw your sons collarbone was broken during labour to fit him out, that must of been awful. I'm sorry that you and your poor lil one had to go through that.


----------



## ttc_lolly

^^^ I had the mobile/low dosage epi and didn't get the 'ring of fire'!


----------



## AimeeM

Yes my first epi totally paralysed me and i felt nothing and had to be instructed when to push, it was very, very hard work and LO was in distress. With my second two I did feel the 'ring of fire' and had the overwhelming urge to push. I really think it depends how it is done and when in the process.


----------



## KendraNoell

I did not feel anything including the ring of fire as I tore and didnt feel that either.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I dont know what type of epidural i had but i could still move my legs and i topped it up every half hour, although they wouldnt let me walk about so i was stuck on the bed for 14 hours!:( x


----------



## ameeann

Thats a mobile epi, or basically a low dose! It still lets you feel stuff but your not stable enough to walk about much....the whole point of it though, is to keep you mobile?! Haha so im not sure why you wern't allowed! That must have been frustrating! I wanted a mobile epi, but at my hospital, its all or nothing :( x


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

The ring of fire happens regardless.. 
Also, people don't need to disregard what I say.. Where I live they don't give you an epi to paralyze you, so people from where I'm from would agree with me.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

i know its so strange, i didnt know there was any such thing as a mobile epi! x


----------



## aliss

i never felt the ring of fire, I felt NOTHING


----------



## KendraNoell

Exactly- I'm not quite sure why someone is trying to say that we're not telling the truth by saying that the ring of fire still happened or we still felt any pain? Those of us who are saying we did not feel pain DID NOT FEEL PAIN regardless if it was the ring of fire or if it was tearing or what have you, I want the OP to have an honest account of what an epi is like. She has already stated they don't do a mobile epi where she's at so telling her that an epi allows you to feel things and move around is setting her up for disappointment if that's what she is wanting to do. If your hospital gives you the full epi, the truth is you will NOT be able to get up and about, you will have a catheter in to drain your bladder and you will not have feeling from the belly down for several hours. You will not be able to get out of bed until you have completely regained feeling in your legs. Not just pins and needles but COMPLETE feeling. They will wheel you anywhere you need to go in the mean time. 

This is the truth. I understand other people have had different experiences. There is a possibility you will regain feeling during labor or shortly after depending on how long your labor lasts and if you request them not to give you any more of it. You have control of that situation. But if it works LIKE ITS SUPPOSED TO you won't feel any pain, only pressure. Maybe the urge to push, maybe not. 

Obviously, things don't always work like they're supposed to so its up to the individual person to understand the risks of the epi and what could and couldn't happen. A good anesthisiologist will warn you of these things before they give you the epi anyway. 

As for me I think I've contributed as much as possible to this conversation and I don't appreciate people telling me that I couldn't possibly experience something different than they do. So I will be leaving, but good luck to you, OP, and I hope the decision you make for labor has everything to do with the truth and what's honest, knowing full well the risks of the procedure and not thinking it's a miracle drug that works every time, because it doesn't. But for those of us who had GOOD experiences, every single one of us has recommended it and would do it again, so I hope that the decision you make is based on truth and based on facts and knowledge that you have gotten from lots of people. Good luck :)


----------



## Mummy Bean

I got one done at 8cm as my LO had turned back to back and got stuck and i just couldnt take it any more. 

they gave me the lowest possible dose...so i could still feel everything but it spaced the contractions out (as they were coming one after the other with no gaps) also calmed everything down as i was flipping out. 

i still needed G&A durning contractions - but can safely say it was the best thing ever...made me enjoy giving birth as i could handle the pain and still felt in control. Also it didnt slow things down too much. 

also i actually liked getting the catherta as meant i didnt need to worry about going to the loo for 24 hrs and i had to stay in hospital any way coz i had serious meconium in my waters.

EDT - i could deff feel the ring of fire but as it was deff bariable just bloody weird having a baby coming out down there. Also i could still move my legs (couldnt stand up) but enough to get from bed to wheelchair ect.


----------



## Bats11

Having had no pain relief with my first two labours was really really painful, so I thought being my last pregnancy I will ask for an epidural, my experience with the epidural was totally amazing, dont get me wrong you still need to push your baby out so its still hard work but without all the pain which is so very nice!

I never felt the urge to push my lovely midwife would tell me to push and I had no problem doing this, I pushed my baby girl out with 4 big pushes!

Epidural is "GOLD"


----------



## Heather212

I agree with Bats11 :) 

I would recommend it and I have a phobia around injections. However, the pain of the contractions was so great for me* and I chose the method that would allow me and my baby to remain alert: the epidural.

*They actually found a gene that protects some women from labor pain -- at least the extreme kind -- so please don't let anyone tell you what you should do. *Everyone is different in terms of how much pain they feel and that is now backed up by science*. 

After reading about this scientific discovery I'm pretty sure I can spot those women who have the gene since, believe me, I'm a tough person and the pain (if you don't have the gene) is almost unbearable. But please don't let that scare you because:

1) You may have the gene and be like my mom who "didn't feel a lot more pain than with a heavy period."

or 

2) You can be like me and get an epidural which works great.

Good luck! :hugs:


----------

